# Dog Butts



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I cannot tell you how many pictures I take the I discard because it is normally the butt end of a dog 

This female was taken with Sai...


...Sai Says 'how about when we are done we go get a drink'


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You kidding?! I love butts!










Although I suppose that shot is more tail than butt..


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

how about 4 Border Butts?.....from lt to rt is Saoirse, Tipper, Tir and Lacey










i also have one w/ 5 BoCo butts.....


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Nuthin cuter than Doberbutts to me


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

A cute little Shiba butt.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

haha well you guys have tails to cover (except Sai)
LOL I have to look at Chloe REAL butt in pictures lmao ... not a tail .
heres Chloe ..


(this was her foster brother with her...he has gone to a new forever home  )


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL you guys kill me!!!!! I thought about asking to add your own butts but I was worried you would send pics of yours and not your dogs LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

...

I'm going to have to attempt to turn a blind eye to this thread.


....freaks.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

RBark said:


> ...
> 
> I'm going to have to attempt to turn a blind eye to this thread.
> 
> ...


You know you like it


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Working that bone.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)




----------

